# Leaked ICS to Official ICS?



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, at one point I installed a leaked version of ICS on my Bionic which I haven't used in a long time. I have a Gnex now as my daily phone and basically just use my Bionic as my alarm clock.

I know that there's now an official version of ICS for the Bionic and I would like to upgrade to it. I'm currently running Build Number 6.7.2-223_DBN_M4-3.

Does anyone know how I can update to it to the official release? Do I have to FXZ back to stock in order to take the update? At this point, I really don't care if my phone remains rooted or not as I don't really use it.

Thanks!


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Nobody knows? Am I stuck with the leaked version?


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, I shot Obsidian a message and here's his reply for anyone else that is wondering how to do this:



> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Use HoB... Links in my thread. Also you could just use the 246fxz (which is the ota) which was found and posted in my thread two days ago... it will format your internal memory but if you use HoB you don't... Also the root tool you used on 2233 works on 246[/background]


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Just wanted to post a quick update. I used the FXZ file last night and it worked like a charm. Phone is now running the official ICS ROM.

Back to my desktop dock it goes to serve me as a very expensive alarm clock...lol


----------

